# Hamilton Khaki King Automatic arrived



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

My first real automatic. I have been buying just g-shocks lately, but i also wanted a real watch. Automatic ETA movement, sapphire crystal, display caseback, nice solid bracelet and a field style black dial with day date display, what more can you ask for $350? :-!

I have been wearing this couple of days now, and it's keeping exellent time at +10s/24h. After breaking in, it should do something like +5 to +7s/24h, that's good enough for me


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a beaut. Congrats!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your first 'real watch'. That sure is a beaut. It'll look great on a strap too. Wear it in good health and enjoy. :-!


----------



## Ditchdoc (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats a real beauty! I love the full day and clean dial. Hamilton really knows how to display that great ETA movement. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful piece. Congrats.


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. You have good taste in watches  (I just purchased the same watch!). Is it true you recently made a slight modification by drilling an extra microadjustment? If so, I would love to see a picture of it, if you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

hrossroth said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. You have good taste in watches  (I just purchased the same watch!). Is it true you recently made a slight modification by drilling an extra microadjustment? If so, I would love to see a picture of it, if you have a chance. Thanks.


Sure thing. Here are couple of quick pics. The process ended up in a few scratches, but thats ok, cause i dont baby my watches anyway...:roll:


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

I just recently got the exact same watch. It must have some weird stuff on the sapphire caseback because once I put it on it is REALLY hard to take off my wrist! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Is the caseback also sapphire? I thought it was only regular crystal... Also it feels somewhat different.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent piece! congrats. I was looking at that model. And ended up going with the Freelancer. The day / date is positioned in a cleaner design IMO. I know its not a military style watch - but I already have the Field Auto


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! Those are great. I think that is exactly what I am going to have done. It looks like you have it so the new hole is equal distance from the other. My jeweler was not sure if the bar in the new hole would push underneath on the part of the clasp that extends open. It seems like it worked for you and it wasn't a problem! Thanks again for the pic. -Zac


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Very nice! :-!

I found this watch to be very comfortable on the wrist. The curve of the watch case and the solid quality bracelet makes it the perfect daily wearer.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

The accurancy has improved, when i put the watch crown up for the night. It's gaining now +5s/24h, Im really impressed. :-!


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

I just noticed that the push putton mechanism is loose on the bracelet, and makes annoying sound, is this normal?


----------



## modyblu (May 3, 2009)

Great looking watch, it should give you years of enjoyment.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Trying out the watchadoo, what you do think? One of the most comfortable bracelet's out there :-!

Also I would like to mention, that this watch runs at +2s/24h now. Quite amazing at this price point. :-!


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Thats quite a beefy looking bracelet! Congrats on the great accuracy. I might try to get mine regulated and would be overjoyed with results similar to yours.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

I have had that before, very nice piece...congrat !


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

In my opinion, I think that the stock bracelet works much better with that watch than the Watchadoo mainly because of the fitted solid end links. 

Nice accuracy! |>


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the day/date, but I don't like the partial chopping off of the number 11!


----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

Funny, that's one of the reasons I like this bracelet. It breaks up the flow of metal and emphasises the watchface more.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks. ;-)


----------

